# Howling



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've only heard Beau howl once, at a (very) distant siren. It was startling to see him sit down, tilt his head back, and ahoooooo at the sky, like a white, fluffy coyote. I didn't know he had it in him - not sure if he did, either!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bella howls ALL The time. Bernie never did. but bella? oy bark bark AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO is how it sounds in the yard. SHe rarely barks with out howling


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The only time Finnegan ever howled was this summer when I was out in the front yard speaking with a friend and he was in the house and could see me! LOL!

he wanted to be out there socializing too!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

All my dogs howl when they hear an ambulance's siren, even if it's distant.

They get together and howl, of course mi mini poodle joins the German Shepherds in their howling.
My late toy poodle also did it, but she couldn't really howl, she tried her best though and had this sort of bark/whine howl attempt.

The neighbours seem to have a small poodle too, and I hear him trying to join and howl whenever mine do, it's really cute.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Cricket never howls, but Clover and Chase do. Clover howls every time my youngest cries. She could be deep in sleep on the floor, and if he cries, she will just lay there and lift her head and howl. It's really funny! If I dare try to sleep in a little longer than normal, Chase will howl in his crate, then Clover will, then Chase will, and so on and so on until I get up. (they are both still crated at night) They are driving me nuts with this! I feel like I am living with a pack of wolves!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember when my youngest sister started violin lessons - don't know which was worst, the tortured noises she made on the violin, or the accompanying howls from my mother's toy poodle!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Both of my poodles do, as well as the schnauzers. The poodles taught them how.

When do they do it? When I head off to work... and if other people in the house are home they get to hear them howling on/off throughout the day. LOL


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I live fairly near a large hospital. Assorted sirens tend to be a part of daily life. Beau waits until the emergency vehicle is past, then he throws back his head and howls. It's almost like he is urging then on their way.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I looked into it: apparently Mia learned to howl at doggy daycare. The owner's dog is a howler, and sometimes for fun, the owner gets her dog going and all the other dogs join in. (I seriously want her job.) Mia has been howling for weeks! I felt like such a fool when the owner said, "Oh, you didn't know that? Yeah, she howls." Head-slap.

I feel like a mom who just learned that her baby has been walking at daycare for weeks.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Liz:

Cole howls when he is happy and someone teases him and wants to play catch me.
That is the only time he howls and it is really ROFLMAO.... it sounds so funny.


----------

